# power wires



## mltoyz (Feb 23, 2009)

hi, from your transformer to your tracks do you use just 1 set of power wires, or do you run 2 sets of wires. 1 halfway around the track to keep the power equalized and 1 closer to transformer.


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

Well, it really all depends on the size of your layout... When the locomotive is farthest from the one power wire, does it slow down at all? Do the lights dim? Does it stop all together? If the answer to all of these questions is no, then a second power wire is not really needed...


----------



## mltoyz (Feb 23, 2009)

thanks, i will have to pay more attention to it now. but this is actually done?


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

Yes, a lot of people will do this... For the larger HO and O scale layouts, people will have a lot of power wires going to the track... For N scale though, I do not know how big of a problem it may actually be...


----------

